# 2 days out...nothing but a daze



## finallyawake (Oct 8, 2011)

Well it's been 2 days since I offically left the house. No calls from her, not one txt message, nothing. For christ sake I'm living in a friends garage. I just don't understand how it can be so final so quickly for her. Oh but wait, that's right, she had like 8 months to get over me while having an EA with some other dude. *sigh* I wish she had given me the heads up so I could have moved on. 

I haven't filed papers yet. I know I should. But maybe I should wait to heal a little more? I have angry days, sad days, numb days....when should I get the ball rolling? I don't think there is any chance to work it out. Should I let her file first? Does it even matter? I have no money for a lawyer so...

I guess what I'm really asking is do I wait for my emotions to settle before even thinking about it? What have you guys done?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

If she had an affair, why did you leave?


----------



## finallyawake (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I wanted her to leave but we are both on the lease. She refused. And loved to laugh in my face when she would go out for the night. I basically had to leave for my own mental health.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I would go ahead and file no sense in keeping your mind going through this. At least when its filed you can begin to move forward and prepare yourself


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

finallyawake said:


> Well I wanted her to leave but we are both on the lease. She refused. And loved to laugh in my face when she would go out for the night. I basically had to leave for my own mental health.


Are you off the lease now?

Any kids?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Does the om have a wife? Inform her of the affair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

